# HELP!! Plants are turning brown



## Jason handoyo (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi guys, im new here and i need some urgent help !!

Age 6days old
Size: W50 x H35 x 30cm (60L)
Light: Chihiros 45w 8000k (5.5hours)
10cm above water surface
Filter: internal without carbon + lily pipe outflow
Co2: 3bps (indicator yellow)
24c (with chiller)
Substrate : bacter crystal, volcanic minerals, ANS Planta soil
Plants: HC
S.repens, AR mini, phonix moss
Rotala colorata
(All tropica 1-2-grow)

Water change: day 3 50%
Day 5 50%
Dosing:
Day 1 seachem potassium 1mg
Day 3 potassium 1mg
Day 5 potassium 2mg + EIHO Plant complete 5 drops

This morning is day 6 and i found this problem on my AR and S repens, browning leaves on the bottom part of the plants.
Rotala has been doing well so far.
Pls guys need some help here, i dun wan my babies to die off slowly 1 by 1.. ????thx in advance

Attached is day2, day6, and the browning on AR & S.repens


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Your plants look good to me. It takes more than 6 days for newly set out plants to do any significant growing. In fact, many plants have been grown emersed (in the air, not submersed in water), so the leaves are not the right type for growing in water. With those the existing leaves tend to die back and new submersed configuration leaves start growing. Even cuttings from submersed plants can take a few days to recover from the change in conditions before they start to do any real growing. I suggest you wait another week before deciding if you have a problem.

I'm not familiar with that light fixture, so I can't guess how bright it is, and therefore I can't guess whether you are fertilizing appropriately. Do you know what your GH and KH are? Some tap water doesn't have enough calcium or magnesium so you need to add some GH booster, like Seachem Equilibrium, but I can't tell what your water is like, since you didn't say where you live.


----------



## Jason handoyo (Feb 11, 2017)

Ops forgot to mention..
I live in Singapore
Original 0kh and gh,so added 
EIHO GH and KH booster becomes..

GH6 KH4 PH 5.5-6 nitrate 10ppm
Thats all the test kits i have ?


----------



## Jason handoyo (Feb 11, 2017)

Day 8 - my AR mini and S.repens have more burning like marks on them ??


----------

